# Modelisation SysML



## elgha6 (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjours a tous,
Je vient de switcher il y a une semaine et je suis à la recherche d'une application pour faire du SysML.
Merci de votre aide.

Et tu considère que le SysML c'est de la bureautique ? Intéressant !  Il faut la lire, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" !

On déménage.


----------



## elgha6 (22 Avril 2010)

@_Pascal 77
SysML c'est pour modéliser l'IS
_


----------



## tatouille (23 Avril 2010)

eclipse netbeans


----------



## elgha6 (23 Avril 2010)

Grâce à toi j'ai pu trouvé ce lien
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Unified_Modeling_Language_tools
Merci.


----------

